# KidsHealth.org Gastrointestinal Problems



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Gastrointestinal ProblemsSun Dec 5, 7:00 PM ET KidsHealth.org Yahoo! Health Have questions about your health?Find answers here. "I can go by myself now." You proudly celebrated the day when your toddler began to make toilet trips alone. But now you need to guide him through a childhood that's bound to have a tummy ache or two. How do you know what's normal?Many parents expect their child to pass one bowel movement (stool) each day, and they begin to worry if this doesn't happen. But a daily bowel movement isn't necessarily "normal" for every child, and your child may have anywhere from three bowel movements a day to three a week and still be OK. The key here is to check for signs of pain, cramps, bloating, or fullness in the abdomen. Stools should be soft and easy to pass - neither too watery nor too dry and hard. And if your child sees blood with a bowel movement, either in the toilet water or on a toilet tissue, you should always call your child's doctor.ConstipationCommon adult bowel problems can affect children, too. For example, constipation can trouble children who eat a typical fast food diet - rich in fats (burgers, fries, milkshakes) and processed sugars (candy, cookies, sugary soft drinks). These children may have bowel movements that are hard, dry, and painful. Their time between bowel movements may be 4 days or more.If constipation is a problem for your child, you might first take a serious look at his diet - does it include enough water and enough dietary fiber? Check for good exercise habits, since physical activity nudges the bowels into action. Also, setting a regular meal schedule can help some children develop regular bowel habits, since eating is another natural stimulant for bowel activity. If necessary, schedule breakfast a little earlier to give your child a chance for a relaxed visit to the bathroom before school.Some children become constipated because they ignore the natural urge to empty their bowels. They may not want to use a restroom away from home, or they may feel embarrassed to ask a teacher to be excused from class. When this happens, simple reassurance from you and your child's teacher may be the only treatment necessary.Most childhood constipation problems can be helped by sensible changes in lifestyle or diet. Laxatives are not usually needed. In fact, using laxatives unnecessarily can actually cause constipation. So always ask your child's doctor before giving your child any medicine for irregularity. Rarely, constipation can be a sign of other medical illnesses, so keep your child's doctor informed if your child continues to have problems.Irritable Bowel SyndromeIn adults, irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is responsible for almost as many work absences as the common cold. IBS can affect children, too, giving them a puzzling set of digestive complaints. Sometimes it's cramps, gas, and diarrhea; sometimes it's bloating and constipation; and sometimes it's alternating bouts of both. Children with IBS may sometimes pass mucus with their bowel movements, but they have no rectal bleeding or fever. IBS often troubles children during times of stress - family problems, divorce, moving, taking exams, even going on vacations. But IBS is not a psychological problem; it has a physical cause. People with IBS have bowels that go into spasms more easily than those who don't, and scientists don't yet know why.What they do know is that certain types of foods (milk, chocolate, caffeine) can trigger IBS in both children and adults. And IBS symptoms often improve when these foods are limited. Increasing fiber in the diet, and using techniques to relieve stress also seem to help. If necessary, your child's doctor may prescribe medicines to relieve symptoms. Lactose IntoleranceFor many children, an ice cream sundae or a cool glass of milk at lunch means an afternoon of cramps, gas, and diarrhea. If this happens to your child, he may be one of the more than 30 million Americans who have lactose intolerance. This condition is common in Americans with Asian, African, and Mediterranean family origins. Across the world, about 70% of all people may have some degree of lactose intolerance. In this condition, the body manufactures too little lactase, an enzyme found in the intestines. Lactase breaks down lactose, a sugar that's found in milk and milk products. When lactose isn't broken down in the intestines, it ferments and causes gas and diarrhea.If you notice that milk products seem to affect your child's digestive system, talk to your child's doctor. Growing children still need the calcium and vitamins found in dairy products. So if milk is a problem for your child, your child's doctor can suggest other types of foods that will supply these nutrients. Dairy products made especially for persons with lactose intolerance are sold in many supermarkets. Lactase enzyme supplements are also sold as drops and tablets. These are safe for children and may be used as your child's doctor recommends." http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/k...stinal_problems kids health http://www.kidshealth.org/


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks Eric. I have kids with gastro complaints and it's nice to know someone out there is paying attention. Diet may play a role, but I think some kids are just susceptable to gastro problems as are adults.


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

I've had gastro problems for almost all of my life...they lightened up between the ages of 6 and 8. As a little kid I had a lot of C, then by the age of 7 I started having D with a very few foods, which picked up around 9, developing into a more full-blown IBS.


----------

